
U.S. Navy swapping $38K periscope joysticks for Xbox controllers on subs (2017) - freedomben
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/u-s-navy-swapping-38000-periscope-joysticks-30-xbox-controllers-high-tech-submarines/
======
MarkSummer
All I have to say is that back in I worked for the Navy PEO IWS and every year
they send out requests for individuals to submit concepts (i.e. needs) for
warfighter capabilities for potential SBIR grants. I think it was about 2011
or so when the idea to work on changing out the common display system (CDS)
with a COTS head up display and game controller (vuzix at the time, occulus
hadn't really emerged yet) was proposed.

The idea was laughed off the screen.

------
Someone1234
Mods: This is from September 19, 2017.

Old comment thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15281506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15281506)

------
lichenwarp
If it's madcatz, expect all the sinking sub news articles to come.

------
RickJWagner
The XBox controller is surely designed to be durable. Getting handled by kids
is a tough design requirements.

Whoever proposed this deserves an 'Anti-Golden Fleece Award'. Great
suggestion.

------
trav4225
↑↑↓↓←→←→BA _boom!_

------
vinni2
OP must be a QI fan.

------
jenna_talia
I hope the hardware is rigorously examined before use. a hostile controll
device would not be good.

[https://www.instructables.com/id/Hacking-the-Xbox-
CONTROLLER...](https://www.instructables.com/id/Hacking-the-Xbox-CONTROLLER/)

[https://pic-microcontroller.com/hacking-the-xbox-controller/](https://pic-
microcontroller.com/hacking-the-xbox-controller/)

~~~
analog31
The $30 xbox controller will interface to the submarine via $37970 worth of
secure hardware.

~~~
jenna_talia
Im thinking all you need is one compromised element in a trusted hardware
platform that is assumed to be secure. the near $40000 price tag doesnt
immediately suggest the hardware is any more secure than two tin cans and a
string. any idea what sort of security features are involved?

~~~
analog31
Indeed. I've actually purchased the components for rugged joysticks (e.g., as
found on things like motorized wheelchairs and industrial equipment). The
joystick unit itself, with rubber "boot" and knob, is about 200 bucks from a
catalog supplier. Presumably it has some kind of enclosure. But still, either
something's going into the joystick, that we don't know about, or somebody's
padding the cost a bit. I wouldn't presume that there isn't some something
that makes the xbox joystick cost more than 30 bucks when used in the same
application.

------
jenna_talia
[http://techland.time.com/2013/12/05/u-s-navy-launches-
aerial...](http://techland.time.com/2013/12/05/u-s-navy-launches-aerial-drone-
from-a-submarine/)

this is another take as well that could be of interest, not only xbox
controllers but, some multiple of pelagic drones supplementing or extending
periscopy. they should of course look like sea birds like cormorants or
albatross

